
Despite the Hype, VR Isn't Viable - AndrewUnmuted
http://www.streamingmedia.com/Articles/Editorial/Featured-Articles/The-Reality-of-Virtual-Reality-Despite-the-Hype-VR-Isnt-Viable-120964.aspx
======
PaulHoule
This is about VR video, not VR games, or other VR apps.

